# Help in buying a refurb MBP



## dave lemke (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello, I am a professional photographer who lives in Vietnam, but is returning to Ottawa for Xmas. I dearly need to buy a new MBP and am looking into refurb options - ones specifically where I can buy Applecare as well.

Where should I be looking, and is there any way that I can reserve/pay for the computer before I get to Ottawa. My current MBP is dying a slow death and after 3.5 years of using it in the field, its time to get a new workhorse.

Thanks for your help,

Dave Lemke


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Apple Store - Apple Store (Canada)

look for the refurb link on the lower left side of the page. you could order to somewhere in ottawa and it should be there by xmas. you can purchase applecare for it at the time of purchase, or anytime within the first year.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

So long as you have an address in Ottawa where someone can receive the package, it should not be a problem. However, I know apple is a little picky when it comes to international sales. As a Canadian, I cannot order from the US store and have it delivered to Canada. I'm pretty sure you will need someone in Canada to place your order for you as well.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

As long as you have a canadian credit card you can use and someone in ottawa who can receive it for you, you should be all set.


----------

